# Bountiful deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

So I heard on KSL radio that Bountiful and the DWR have agreed to hire marksmen to kill of the deer living within the city. Estimates of how many deer live in the city limits ranges from 500 to 2000 depending on who you ask. I wonder 2 things:

1.- How do you get on the DWRs marksmen list?
2.- Do they plan to kill all of the 500 to 2000 deer?

There are some very nice deer on the benches up there. I would love to be a part of that shoot. The meat is going to the food bank and shelters....What happens to the racks?


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

What a joke!!!!! Waste our tax money on some kind of sharp shooter. The people that pay the way for the dwr ought to have an oppurtunity at those deer.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

The Odgen Standard had an article about it as well. Evidently they surveyed the people of Bountiful last Fall/Winter and asked what they wanted. The paper said 60% wanted them left alone. Anyway, they asked property owners for permission to enter onto their properties to take out the deer. It didn't sound like a lot of folks were willing to do that, but they did get some signed up.

Too bad they don't try to relocate them rather than just shoot them. What with the Northern herd being in such bad shape, it could use a boost.

As for the racks, I would suspect most of the ones killed will be does.


----------



## BUL_KRZY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

There are some HUGE bucks in the BTFL city limits. I'd love to be part of that fun! I know of a good 210 to 220 buck that's been a consistent resident buck the last few years. He's really nice this year.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

anyone have a link to something to verify this?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

I'd like to see verification as well. I did a search and wasn't able to find anything.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

Should be able to find it on www.standard.net. I read the article in the print edition this morning.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

Here is the story:

http://www.standard.net/topics/dona...ty-and-dwr-teaming-reduce-numbers-donate-meat


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

It is front page of the printed standard.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

wow. The article certainly had better information than this thread. Sounds like the right thing to do.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

On the subject of relocation: Several deer from an agricultural area in So. Utah were trapped and relocated to the Indian Peaks area. A number of these deer were then radio collared and tracked in an effort to find out how the program was working. Most of the collared animals died within a short period of relocation. The biologist's in charge of the operation felt that the same results were met by a large percentage of animals. As far as a reason, it was purely speculation but was generally felt that after being removed from their home range the animals had no idea of how nor any desire, to find new food and water sources. Before the attacks, I have a good friend who is married to one of the biologist's.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

Just read the article, sounds just like this thread. Spend tax money to get rid of deer that 60% of the residents want left alone anyways.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

They should let northern rifle tag holders cruise the golf course and whack them off the greens.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

Sounds like what all governments are doing at all levels. Ask the people what they want and do the exact opposite. It happens at a federal, state and local level. Vote the bastards out!

Just goes to show why we need to put the pressure of the UWC in motion. *Get rid of the politics when it comes to game management.*


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

100% agreed MadHunter


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

Sure why not. We have an over abundance of deer state wide. RIGHT! GEEZ!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

I have a coworker who lives in Bountiful and is very unhappy about them removed. Apparently, there are a lot of residents who are very vocal about the deer and also feel strongly about them being removed. Seems odd that the state would need to pay part of this.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

They're property of the state, that's where they get involved. I think it's going to be a disaster.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

Don't any of you hunters dare volunteer for this project. It's NOT hunting... it's murder, plain and simple!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

This reminds me of the Evanston Mental Hospital deer.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

Its a difficult topic really. Same thing has happened on the East Coast I am sure a lot of people know about it. Deer populations grow too much within the city, causing a lot of vehicle accidents, and other damages. But nobody wants to think of a way to reduce all this. The 60% of people who want them to be left alone dont want to face the reality that there might be a problem, or they're on their way to a problem. The population is only going to keep growing until someone steps in and takes care of it.

I think bringing in the marksman to reduce the deer numbers is the best way to do this...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*



> Don't any of you hunters dare volunteer for this project. It's NOT hunting... it's murder, plain and simple!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I am willing to murder a deer if I get to keep the meat. A deer would help me out. With my high cholesterol, wild game is about the only red meat I can eat on a regular basis.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

The "marksmen" are most likely DWR employees. I actually attended a seminar at USU this evening that discussed this very topic, but it was about the over abundance of deer in the UK. Rory Putman, a renown wildlife ecologist from Scotland was our speaker. I learned quite a bit from what he had to say. Basically, when it all comes down to it, shooting these deer in these problem areas is only a temporary fix. He also explained how it hurts deer to be around neighborhoods, because humans feed them stuff they shouldn't. And it is not just a piece of bread here and there. Humans actively feed deer WAY TOO **** MUCH, to where it actually takes a toll on their health, and causes dependence.

One topic he discussed that would keep deer away from problem areas was to simply improve habitat in areas where they SHOULD be. And he swears by this. He really didn't have time to go into detail. Now I want to read some of his published articles and books. It has me a bit curious.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

The question I have with this is regarding the weapons they will be using. It said "supressed weapons" which I assume will be arms with supressed sound. Will they be shooting these deer with high power rifles? Doesn't that present some risk of stray bullets inside the city limits?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

I just got permission from one of the Bountiful residents to come sit in his tree in his oversized yard... and I don't think I will go or come home empty handed


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

Why not do an archery hunt in the foot hills, add some extra tags?


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

Do we as residents of this State have any say so in this matter?The Guv has the last word doesn't he. .At least thats what happened with the Levetts hatchery. So start sending your veiws on this slaughter to the Guvs office.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

Gov Eggbert won't do anything unless his sister owns property up there.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

I live in Bountiful...This is not what the people wanted. Out of all the ways to "cull" the deer, THE PEOPLE, were more interested in ARCHERS than they were in marksmen. Shooting high powered rifles in the city in people's back yard...what a joke! It would cost a lot less if the DWR offered a class to archers so they could hunt in the city limits and then archers had to buy an extra tag to kill the deer in Bountiful. He!!, the DWR would even make money that way. The state nor the City would be out any money.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*



Bowdacious said:


> I live in Bountiful...This is not what the people wanted. Out of all the ways to "cull" the deer, THE PEOPLE, were more interested in ARCHERS than they were in marksmen. Shooting high powered rifles in the city in people's back yard...what a joke! It would cost a lot less if the DWR offered a class to archers so they could hunt in the city limits and then archers had to buy an extra tag to kill the deer in Bountiful. He!!, the DWR would even make money that way. The state nor the City would be out any money.


I am an archery hunter and pro Archery and I think Archery is the worst option that was on the table besides sterilization. That is all Hunters need is deer running around the neighborhoods with arrows hanging out of them, bad publicity. I am not discounting your own experiences with residents, but most that I have talked too were not fans of any of the options.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

I wonder how many of the Bountiful residents that are against the removal of these deer file claims for wildlife damage every year. The city of Detroit closes the city parks down from time to time and archery hunters are allowed to hunt in them to lower the deer population. I will see if I can find a link.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*



jahan said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Bountiful...This is not what the people wanted. Out of all the ways to "cull" the deer, THE PEOPLE, were more interested in ARCHERS than they were in marksmen. Shooting high powered rifles in the city in people's back yard...what a joke! It would cost a lot less if the DWR offered a class to archers so they could hunt in the city limits and then archers had to buy an extra tag to kill the deer in Bountiful. He!!, the DWR would even make money that way. The state nor the City would be out any money.
> ...


I think it's more of a safety issue than really worrying about publicity. I'd rather have archers than high powered rifles, and most everyone that wanted to do anything about the deer agreed. You are correct in the fact that the residents didn't want to do anything. Bountiful residents were split almost 50/50 in not wanting to do anything about the deer population in Bountiful. In the January meeting it was at a standstill...I'm a little bit surprised by this change of events.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

I don't see high powered rifles being a big issue if done by trained professionals. Just like with Archery you would have to know when to take the shot, you obviously wouldn't want to take a shot at an animal that is right in front of a house. The big difference is high powered rifle, deer generally drops in its spot, even a well place shot with a bow the animal is going to go 50 yards minimum, which in the mountains isn't a big deal, but in the city that could mean it dying in Grandmas back yard, or worse case scenario a bad shot and Bambi running around the neighborhood bleeding with an arrow sticking out, that would piss a ton of people off, not good at all. Why not tranquilize them then kill them? Just a thought.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

I like the tranquilizer Idea....They should tranquilize a few of them and put them in the Hogle Zoo.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*



jahan said:


> Why not tranquilize them then transport them back to mexico ? Just a thought.


 Sorry for the Hijack


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

If the options will include tranquilizing them then we shoudl look at relocating them to areas with lacking herds.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*



Bowdacious said:


> I live in Bountiful...This is not what the people wanted. Out of all the ways to "cull" the deer, THE PEOPLE, were more interested in ARCHERS than they were in marksmen. Shooting high powered rifles in the city in people's back yard...what a joke! It would cost a lot less if the DWR offered a class to archers so they could hunt in the city limits and then archers had to buy an extra tag to kill the deer in Bountiful. He!!, the DWR would even make money that way. The state nor the City would be out any money.


Horrible idea with a HUGE potential to be a black eye on hunters and archers.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*



MadHunter said:


> If the options will include tranquilizing them then we shoudl look at relocating them to areas with lacking herds.


Doesn't work and is expensive.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

I believe Archery is one of the worst things to do. The suppressed weapons they are talking about are probably .22-.223's. If the deer are running around neighborhoods they obviously arn't too spooked by humans. So whoever the "marksman" are, they can get real close and get a headshot on the animals.

The book "The Politically Incorrect Guide to Hunting" has a story of this happening in New Jersey.

Low caliber suppressed rifles used with night vision equipment is what they used. They used tree stands and baited the deer using corn. When they were close enough that any bullet that passed through the head would just hit the ground they went for the head. But the guys in the book were actual marksman. Not DWR employees


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

I say trap them or tranquilize them and relocate them where the deer heards are low. 8) .


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

So now the DWR has published an article about how Bountiful and the DWR are going to implement a MANAGEMENT PROGRAM for keep the deer under control. They are now saying that they do not intend to ELIMINATE the deer just keep them from becoming a health and safety concern. Here is the link to the article:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... tiful.html

I say this is a far cry from what they originally planned. Perhaps they got a lot of heat for it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Bountiful...This is not what the people wanted. Out of all the ways to "cull" the deer, THE PEOPLE, were more interested in ARCHERS than they were in marksmen. Shooting high powered rifles in the city in people's back yard...what a joke! It would cost a lot less if the DWR offered a class to archers so they could hunt in the city limits and then archers had to buy an extra tag to kill the deer in Bountiful. He!!, the DWR would even make money that way. The state nor the City would be out any money.
> ...


WHY? This is a common method to thin out deer in urban areas in the eastern part of the country with EXCELLENT results. IMHO, archery is the perfect solution.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*

I think the main issue with archery would be to have on go 100-200 yards bleeding all over and dieing in the yard of one of those people who oppose the plan. Of course, there is no guarantee that the same thing does not happen with marksmen, but I would dare say the likelihood is much less with the rifle especially with such close range shots.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*



proutdoors said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Bowdacious said:
> ...


I agree that archery is the best solution, just not any old archer that takes a "class".

To me, what they are doing just seems like a very poorly thought out , knee jerk reaction that stands to have many negative consequences to moving forward with an actual solution that won't create hysteria among residents in opposition.

Time will definitely tell.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*



Huge29 said:


> I think the main issue with archery would be to have on go 100-200 yards bleeding all over and dieing in the yard of one of those people who oppose the plan. Of course, there is no guarantee that the same thing does not happen with marksmen, but I would dare say the likelihood is much less with the rifle especially with such close range shots.


My thoughts exactly. I can just see it now, an article in the Salt Lake Tribune about some 6 year old kid playing in their yard when out of nowhere "Bambi" runs up bleeding and falls dead 5 feet from them. If they are true marksmen then they should be able to do head shots considering most of the shots will be under 50 yards.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> So now the DWR has published an article about how Bountiful and the DWR are going to implement a MANAGEMENT PROGRAM for keep the deer under control. They are now saying that they do not intend to ELIMINATE the deer just keep them from becoming a health and safety concern. Here is the link to the article:
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... tiful.html
> 
> I say this is a far cry from what they originally planned. Perhaps they got a lot of heat for it.


ummmmm......how is that different than what the article in the newspaper said:


Standard Examiner said:


> Hardy said the program is intended to manage the deer population, not wipe it out.
> 
> "We are not proposing to eliminate deer within the city limits of Bountiful," Hardy said.
> 
> He called the agreement a modest proposal that takes a humane approach to management of the deer issue, taking into consideration people, property and deer.


Honestly, it sounds like a lot of hysteria going on. It must be a conspiracy. Has to be.

A number of people have mentioned "a waste of tax payer money". But, I have to ask: Isn't this exactly what we pay the DWR to do? Manage the deer herds?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Bountifull deer to be slaughtered by Marksmen*



proutdoors said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Bowdacious said:
> ...


I disagree, like Tree said if you had a few excellent archers, maybe, but to let the general public bow hunt them would be a disaster plain and simple.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

PBH said:


> MadHunter said:
> 
> 
> > So now the DWR has published an article about how Bountiful and the DWR are going to implement a MANAGEMENT PROGRAM for keep the deer under control. They are now saying that they do not intend to ELIMINATE the deer just keep them from becoming a health and safety concern. Here is the link to the article:
> ...


I was refering to the way they announced it on KSL radio. They actually stated that the deer would be "Eliminated by sharpshooters" I jumped on the KSL page after hearing it but did not find the article. I am actually OK with managing the herd and *thining* it out. The whole Elimination statement bothered me.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

As much as I'd love to be able to harvest easy deer with my bow, I think the sharpshooters with head shots, using .22 mags would be my preference. I don't think there would be any "fair" way, short of an LE tag, of letting the public harvest any of the tamed Bountiful deer using any means--whether archery, rifle, etc..

I'd like to be first on the list for the meat from one or two of them, too. I'll even butcher it myself!


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

If 60 % of the residents said they dont want anything done with the deer, the dwr should focus more on the places that there isnt any deer, that should keep them busy enough.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Let's just let out a few lions, they get blamed for low herds in the rest of the state so why not kill the bountiful herd too!!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

COOPERD said:


> If 60 % of the residents said they dont want anything done with the deer, the dwr should focus more on the places that there isnt any deer, that should keep them busy enough.


I was under the impression that it was Bountiful City that was making the decision to go to the DWR and ask for the DWR's help with this? But, if it is the DWR making the call, then it wouldn't matter if 90% of the people were against it...biology isn't, and shouldn't be, a democracy.

I dont' have any idea what the "Bountiful City" deer herd objective is, but if it is over objective, then by law the DWR would be obligated to do something to get it under objective.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting. I watched a really good special the other day - on Animal Planet I think - about a guy with Alaska Fish and Game - his job is to deal with the resident moose herd (1,000 strong) and bears (400 black, 60 Grizz) that live in the city limits of Anchorage. Pretty cool really how over the past 30 years, he knows individual bears and moose, and their patterns, and how they choose to deal with it so they don't have to kill them. Granted, he kulls quite a few every year, but the objective is that people live in Alaska wanting wildlife, so the objective is to figure out how to co-exist. Really a good show if you ever get the chance to see it. I'll see if I can dig up the name of the show.


----------

